# Grizzly T27444 Mini Track Saw Super Kit pros and cons?



## Bubbu (Jun 5, 2016)

Hope links will work now...
Here is a link to Grizzly T27444 Mini Track Saw Super Kit
And link to blade I found for it Exchange-a-Blade 2110650 4-1/2-Inch Diameter Multi-Cutting Carbide Blade.


----------



## Mort (Nov 26, 2008)

Grizzly's adult-sized track saw isn't much more money and has about the same sized blade as the *CENSORED* saw. If you're price conscious I'd go for that one instead.


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

Used to like Grizz. but I had a planer of theirs I had trouble with and they were really no help. My friend bought one of their nailers had trouble after a couple months they told him to just buy a new one. Guess another decent company bites the dust.


----------



## Bubbu (Jun 5, 2016)

Mort said:


> Grizzly's adult-sized track saw isn't much more money and has about the same sized blade as the *CENSORED* saw. If you're price conscious I'd go for that one instead.



Full set of "adult size" Grizzly will cost almost $300, so better to get some used "CENSORED" brands instead :devil3:


----------



## Bubbu (Jun 5, 2016)

ToolSeeker said:


> Used to like Grizz. but I had a planer of theirs I had trouble with and they were really no help. My friend bought one of their nailers had trouble after a couple months they told him to just buy a new one. Guess another decent company bites the dust.



I see. Thanks for info, never use Grizzly before. Good to know, thanks.


----------



## Bubbu (Jun 5, 2016)

*TO SeniorSitizen*

Seems like I can not send you reply on your message (not enough posts) so I'll post it here.

I saw this publication long time ago, even have it in my bookmarks along side with dozens of others 'bout same subject. I like to collect data before I'll go to make first cut or start project so yeah I know 'bout home made saw guides of most different configurations and mods - you name it. Videos, pdf's, links...

But always was looking for track saw - I do like plunge and dust port :O)
All my so-called "workshop" is a bunch of tools in closet. And right now I am working on mobile bench/assembly/storage/mft table. It will be really small. I mean REALLY.
But once again I am very limited in space, so it will fit in same closet :O)
That's why I was trying to build a jig around 5-1/2 Ryobi - limited space. However I do have reg size 7-1/4 Dewalt DWE575SB but it's way too big for most of my projects and way too noisy for my neighbours . 

But once again thanks. Guess I'll follow your advise and will build one myself for a meantime. Just have to figure out which one.


----------



## Mort (Nov 26, 2008)

Bubbu said:


> Full set of "adult size" Grizzly will cost almost $300, so better to get some used "CENSORED" brands instead :devil3:




The *CENSORED* tools resale value is about 90% of new, so the full size Grizzly is still a good deal. Yes, more than the 4 1/2" but still excellent value.


----------

